# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Muaji i majit me Marinë

## zef malsia

*Kisha katolike muajin maj  ia kushton nderimit të Virgjërës Mari*

_të shkosh tek Shenjtorët domethënë të pranosh e të njohësh në Shenjtorët një shembull feje e dashurie. E në Virgjërën Mari ne njohim në mënyrë të posaçme shembullin, modelin e fesë._

Kisha katolike muajin maj që posa e kemi filluar ia kushton nderimit të Virgjërës Mari, Nënës së Zotit. Besimtarët katolikë gjatë këtij muaji ngarendin tek Nëna e Jezusit e asaj ia besojnë jetën e tyre personale e familjare. Maji është kohë lutjeje e bashkimi më të ngushtë me Nënën e ne të gjithëve, e cila na prin tek Jezusi Shpëtimtar.

Papa na thërret në këtë muaj të lutemi në mënyrë që _sipas shembullit të Vigjërës Mari, çdo i krishterë, të jetë përherë i kujdesshëm ndaj shenjave të Zotit që përjeton e has në jetën personale, dhe Fjalën e Zotit ka ketë prijëse jete"_.

*Po cilat janë veçantinë e muajit maj që Kisha ia kushton Zojës së Bekuar?*
Muaji i maji është muaji i bukurisë; është muaji në cilën shpërthen krijimi, përmes luleve e ke përshpytjen se tërë krijimi vishet me veshjen më të bukur.. E mirë pra, veshja më e bukur e njerëzimit është Maria. Besoj se çasti më i rëndësishëm i muajit maj duhet të jetë ai i irzbulimit të bukurisë së lutjes mariane e posaçërisht i lutjes së Rruzares Shenjte nëpër familje në shtëpi, në gjirin familjar. Mund të themi se dikur Rruzarja e Shenjtë ishte një element i domosdoshëm për jetën e përditshme të familjes së krishterë. Duke lutur Rruzaren, besimtarët mbushen përplot me Zotin, deri sa i luten së bashku me Marinë.

*Si ta përmirësojmë në këtë muaj lutjen tonë drejtuar Virgjërës Mari?*
Mbi të gjitha duke e imituar Marinë, duke iu lutur Shenjtorëve. Ti lutësh Shenjtorëve nuk do të thotë thjesht ti kemosh, një Shenjtor nuk ka nevojë për kemim: ti lutësh Shenjtorëve, të shkosh tek Shenjtorët domethënë të pranosh e të njohësh në Shenjtorët një shembull feje e dashurie. E në Virgjërën Mari ne njohim në mënyrë të posaçme shembullin, modelin e fesë. Ne duhet ti afrohemi Marisë për të mësuar nga Maria besimin, fenë, për të mësuar nga Maria përvujtërinë, hapjen e zemrës ndaj Zotit. Eshtë kjo një udhë meditimi që zbulojmë duke recituar çdo ditë Besojmën. Kështu, për ta thënë apo lutur mirë Rruzaren e Shenjtë është e nevojshme që në shtëpi tona të ndjehet atmosfera e lutjes. Lutja nuk vjen vetvetiu. Në se në shtëpi ndjehet fryma e fesë, është e lehtë të krijohen kushtet e nevojshme për ta lutur me zemër e fe edhe Rruzaren. Dua të përmendi edhe faktin se kur lutet Rruzarja ndjehet zëri i popullit të Zotit, familja bëhet një gjë e vetme me të, ndjehet misteri i Jezusit të pranishëm në mes të atyre që janë të mbledhur në emër të Tij.

----------


## zef malsia

*Maji i Zojës: ti lutemi, sepse Ajo na çon tek Krishti*



Ta themi sa më shpesh Rruzaren në këtë muaj kushtuar Zojës. E në sa e themi, do të vërejmë menjëherë se Virgjëra Mari zë një vend të rëndësishëm, sepse elementi më karakteristik është përsëritja e përshëndetjes Të falemi Mari!.

Ta përshëndesim për vendin që zë në planin e shëlbimit: ajo është Nëna e Shëlbuesit. Përsëritja e kësaj përshëndetjeje bëhet lavdërim i përhershëm për Krishtin, fjalë e fundit e lajmërimit të Engjëlli dhe e përshëndetjes së Elizabetës: Bekuar fryti i barkut tënd. (Mk 46).

Ta themi sa më shpesh Rruzaren këtë muaj: përsëritja e Të falemi Mari përbën strumbullarin, rreth të cilit shtjellohet kundrimi i mistereve të Krishtit. Njëri pas tjetrit, misteret na paraqesin atë Jezus, që është në qendër të Falemi Marisë: të lindur në Shpellë të Betlehemit; ndër grahma në Kopshtin e Ullinjve; të ngjallur prej të vdekurve, ndërsa dërgon Shpirtin Shenjt ose larton Marinë në lumturinë e vet.

Ata që përdorin klauzolat, fraza tepër të shkurtëra, të cilat kujtojnë çdo mister si: Jezusi vdiq për ne mbi kryq Jezusi na jep Shpirtin Shenjt.. e dinë mirë se kjo e ndihmon shumë kundrimin.

Ta themi Rruzaren e Virgjëra Mari nuk do të pushojë së ndërmjetësuari për kërkesat tona, shqetësimet tona, vuajtjet tona, duke na çliruar nga ankthi e duke na e shumëfishuar gëzimin që lind në shpirtin e njeriut në këtë muaj pranvere, kur gjithçka i këndon përtëritjes së jetës!Ta themi Rruzaren e Virgjëra Mari do të na çojë tek Krishti!

----------


## zef malsia

*Më 1 maj fillon muaji kushtuar Zojës së Bekuar.*


Më 1 maj, fillon muaji më i bukur i vitit, muaj i luleve, kushtuar Zojës së Bekuar, së cilës njerëzmi i lutet në kor, duke përsëritur përshëndetjen e Kryeengjëllit Gabriel drejtuar Vashës së Nazaretit. I foli hebraisht: ×ž×¨×™×, apo në gjuhën aramajke MaryÄm, Kryeengjëlli Vashës së re hebreje, që do të bëhej Nëna e Zotit e që shqiptarët do ta përshëndesnin me fjalët: “Të falemi Mari, hirplote”?
Në këtë atmosferë, në Itali botohet një libërth, që përmbledh lutjen mariane në 91 gjuhë të ndryshme të botës. Për hartimin e librit u shfrytëzua një botim i mëparshëm, i vitit 1931, në gjuhën frënge, realizuar nga Urdhëri i Kalorësve të Varrit të Shenjtë, që përmban 404 tekste, në po aq gjuhë e të folme vendase. 

Në botë njihen rreth njëqind gjuhë kryesore, por nuk është arritur kurrë të përcaktohet numri i saktë i gjuhëve të folura nga kombet e mëdha e nga pakicat, që jetojnë të shpërndara nëpër botë, në qytete e fshatra, në male e fusha, në pyjet e thella të Ekuadorit e në polet e ngrira të Tokës. Një gjë, veç, është e qartë: në të gjitha skajet e Planetit, në një numër të papërcaktuar gjuhësh, në bazilika, katedrale, kisha, kapela e elterë shtëpijakë, nesër besimtarët katolikë do ta përkujtojnë Zojën në ditën e parë të muajit, që i është kushtuar, duke kënduar përsëri në kor:


* Në latinisht:*
_Ave Maria, gratia plena,
Dominus tecum,
benedicta tu in mulieribus,
et benedictus fructus ventris tui, Iesus.
Sancta Maria, mater Dei,
ora pro nobis peccatoribus, nunc et in hora mortis nostrae._
Amen.


*Në shqipen e traditës:*

_Falemi Mërí, hírplote, Zoti me ty, 
bekue jé mi gjith grá 
e bekue fryti i barkut t’yt Jezus.
Shêjtja Mrí, âma e Tenzot, 
lutu për né mëkatnorët, 
tash e në fill të mordës s’onë. 
Ashtu Kjoftë_ 


*Në shqipen e sotme:*

_Të falemi Mari, hirplote, Zoti me ty, 
e bekuar je mbi të gjitha gratë 
e i bekuar është fryti i barkut tënd, Jezusi.
Shenjtja Mari, Nëna e Hyjit, 
lutu për ne mëkatarët, 
tash e në fill të vdekjes sonë._ 
Amen!


*E dimë të gjithë se ‘Ave Maria’ u kompozua nga mjeshtrit më të mëdhenj të muzikës, frymëzoi qindra poetë, ndërmjet të cilëve, edhe ata shqiptarë. Po radhisim, këtu, dy Ave Maria – bërë poezi nga dy meshtarë shqiptarë, një françeskan e një jezuit:*

*A ve  M a r i a*

 Falemi, o virgjin Mrí, o Vajzë fatmire!
Hir-plote, si me lule â plot prendvera;
Zoti â me Tý ; ti jé békue e dlíre,
E zgjedhë ndër gjith grá tjera:
Ndër gjith grá tjera prej s’ Tenzot shenjue
Njeri m’u veshë në krahnuer t’and t’kullue.
O Shêjtja Mrí, o Nana e Hyj’t t’ adhruem,
Lutu për né qi për gjith dit’gabojmë;
Lute, sa t’jemi gjáll T’And-Bír t’ Lumzuem.
E kúr ket jetë të mbarojmë, o Shejtja Mrí,
Ket shpirt na merr, të gzojmë gjithmonë me tý.

_Atë Leonard de Martino ‘Harpa e një arbëreshi’, Venedik 1888, fq. 168_

*T’Falemi, Mrí!* 

Të falemi, o Mrí! Virgjina e dlir',
O Nana e bukur e K'shillit t'Mirë;
Ty ndimë të kena në ket' shkretí:
T’ falemi, o Mrí, të falemi, o Mrí


Të falemi Virgjin', Nana e Tenzot,
Ndihma e kshtenimit me hire plot;
T'biej në mend se Zoja e Shkodrës je:
Lutu për ne, lutu për ne!


Lutu, po, e derdhi hiret e m'dhaja
Si n'kohët e moçme n'kishë te Kalaja,
Ku t'lutej Shkodra plot me dobi;
Të falemi, o Mrí, të falemi, Mrí!


Lutu, Shqiptarët, o Zojë, të tanë
Te Ti e çojnë zanin në Gjenacanë:
Mëshirë, të luten, t'kesh për Shqypni!
Të falemi, o Mrí, të falemi, o Mrí! 

_Nga krijimet poetike të Atë Pjetër Mëshkallës._

----------


## zef malsia

*Atë Gjergj Fishta*

*Zemrës së shugurueshme së Zojës së Bekueme*

1 O Zęmra e Zojës, kű mshrira,
Posë Njat qi rruzullimin
Sundon e pakthellimin,
Má ambel n’qiellë shkelxen,

2 Ti Zęmer Nanet t’ambel
Jé p’r atë qi s’e lodhë mkati;
Prej Teje kurr i ngrati
Fajtuer pa gzim nuk kthen.

3 T’nderon Tý qiella e toka,
T’nderon Tý vetë yt Bír:
Ti jé zamaku i dlír,
Qi gjarpni s’e helmoi.

4 Prej gjakut t’and t’kulluem
Zęmra e Njatij u mishue,
Qi pezull tue peshue
M’kryq deken e pushtoi.

5 Pra t’falmi, o Zęmra e dashtun,
S’cillës Ejlli n’qiellë e nieri
T’biejn para n’gjűj e i mjeri
Ndihmen t’a lypë me lot.

6 Merr zęmrat t’ona, o Virgjin,
Ti mundesh me i pertrî;
Dergojau njatë dashtní
Qi zęmren e ké plot.

7 O Nanë, pre’ Zęmres s’ate
Gzim Zęmra e Krishtit ká 
Dý zęmra kurr pergjá
Mâ fort n’dashtni nuk kan.

8 Si mundmi me t’u falun
Si duhet na Tý, o Zęmer,
Na qi kem’ qitë nen thémer
Gjakun e Birit t’an’ ?

9 O bijt e mi ktű eni:
(Na thrret kshtű e lumja Zojë),
Kush t’m thrrase mue n’nevojë
Un ndihmen kurr s’i a ndal’.

10 Rreth meje t’tanë shterngohi,
Nen hije t’ęme eni,
Pse n’ç do rrezik qi t’keni,
Un zot gjithmonë ju dal.

_Atë Gjergj Fishta OFM; ‘Vallja e Parrizit’, fq. 107-109_

----------


## toni77_toni

_Sikur ti ta dije;
se sa shumë te dua..._ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

*Një mendim për Virgjërën Mari, në muajin maj: Maria në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit.*


Në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit, Maria vijon të quhet *Nëna e Jezusit.* Biblistët katolikë mendojnë se në këtë Ungjill, Maria mund të jetë simbol i Izraelit besnik, që pret nga Jezusi dhuratën e verës së Besëlidhjes së Re.

Hap Shën Gjoni para syve tanë, skenën e një dasme orientale, që vijon me javë, ku pihet e vallëzohet me ditë. Rrëfen: _Të tretën ditë u bë një dasmë në Kanë të Galilesë. E nëna e Jezusit ndodhi aty. Grishën, pra, edhe Jezusin e dishepujt e tij në dasëm. E me që mungoi vera, i tha Jezusit e ëma:__ Skanë më verë!_. I përgjegji Jezusi: _Çka na duhet mua e ty, o fisnike? Ende ska ardhur koha ime!._ 

Po Nëna e kuptoi Birin pa fjalë e u dha urdhër shërbëtorëve:_ Bëni gjithçka tju thotë ai!_. Porosi, që përshkon shekujt, për të ardhur deri në ditët tona, në zemrat tona, e për ta shndërruar ujin e mendimeve e të ndjenjave tona në kelk. Në kelkun e elterit, për ti shërbyer Mbretërisë së Amshuar.

*Bëni gjithçka tju thotë ai!*- u tha nëna e Tij shërbëtorëve. Tashti ndodheshin aty afër gjashtë shtëmba guri që, simbas dokeve të judenjve, përdoreshin për të larë duart. U tha Jezusi shërbëtorëve: Mbushini shtambat me ujë!. E ata i mbushën plot e për maje. Atëherë rishtas u tha Jezusi: Merrini tani e çojani kryekujdestarit të tryezës!. E ia çuan. Porsa kryekujdestari i tryezës e shijoi ujin e kthyer në verë - e ai se dinte se prej kah vinte, ndërsa shërbëtorët, që i kishin mbushur shtambat me ujë, e dinin mirë - thirri dhëndrrin e i tha: Gjithkush spari qet në sofër verën e mirë e më vonë, atëherë kur miqtë të jenë bërë në qejf, kalon atë, që është më e dobët....

Kështu Jezusi nisi mrekullitë e veta në Kanë të Galilesë dhe e shpalli lumninë e vet, e dishepujt besuan në Të. 

E kështu, përmes Marisë, Izraeli distancohet nga Besëlidhja e vjetër e përgatitet të lidhë një besë të re. Prej këndej, Nëna thotë _Nuk kanë më verë!,_ e nuk thotë _Nuk kemi më verë._ Ligji i Moisiut, që e ka humbur forcën e bashkimit të Zotit me njeriun, tani duhet ti hapë udhën Ligjit të ri e ndërmjetësuesit të ri. Ndërhyrja e Marisë përligjet me mungesën e verës, e kjo lidhet me besën e vjetër, së cilës tashmë i mungon diçka themelore. Vera është simbol i gëzimit, që ndjejnë dasmorët, por sidomos, bashkëshortët, që e duan fort njëri-tjetrin _(Kënga e Këngëve, 4,10),_ në sa përgatiten të nisin një jetë të re. Maria personifikon pritjen mesianike të Izarelit, që distancohet nga Besa e vjetër e përgatitet të njohë, në Jezusin, Mesinë, përmes të cilit njeriu takohet me Hyjin. 

Sjellja e Marisë në dasmën e Kanës, vërteton profecinë e Izaisë, për tokën e Izraelit:
_Askush nuk do të të thërrasë më e lëshuara, 
as toka jote ska për tu quajtë e shkretuara,
përkundra, ti do të quhesh kënaqësia ime, 
e toka jote Vasha ime, 
sepse Zoti do të kënaqet në ty 
e toka jote një dhëndërr ka për të pasë. 
Po, sikurse një nuse të ré, një vashë, 
ashtu në kurorë do të të lidhë Krijuesi yt; 
si dhëndrri gëzohet për fatin e vet, 
ashtu Zoti yt për ty ka për tu gëzuar._

Shndërrimi i ujit në verë ishte mrekullia e parë e Jezusit e qe Nëna ajo, që e nxiti Birin të tregonte kush ishte e të kryente mrekullinë e parë në jetën e tij publike. Prej këndej, Zoja paraqitet si ndërmjetësuese pranë Jezu Krishtit.

Mbi Kalvar, gjatë agonisë mbi kryq, Jezusi ia beson Nënën Shën Gjonit Apostull, në një nga skenat më tragjike që ka parë ndonjë herë njerëzimi. Me fjalët rrënqethëse, shqiptuar prej Zotit, që shikon nga lartësia e kryqit Nënën e vet, të mbytur në lot, e dishepullin e dashur:

*Grua, qe yt bir! -  Qe nëna jote!* 
Sipas doktrinës katolike, ky është akti që e bën Marinë, Nënën e të gjithë besimtarëve.

----------

